# Tandem on roof rack



## millerkd (26 Aug 2017)

I've bought the attachment to fit to my roof rack, so I'm able to carry my tandem on my car. The only thing I've noticed is that of course due to the length of tandem, I cannot open my boot fully. Could I fit the attachment and tandem backwards? Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (26 Aug 2017)

A pic would very useful.


----------

